# Dog v **** pics



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Here is pictures of the fight. I missed this one because I was at work, but my wife got pictures!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like 1 for the JRT....0 for the ****.


----------



## Dandelion Acres (Sep 27, 2010)

Brave dog, and lucky!!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

He is brave, but, big ***** kill dogs.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Reminds me of my old dog Mandy, she would take on a **** most anyday, only time I was worried was when she went in the creek after one, ***** can drowned a dog pretty quick. > Thanks Marc


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

springvalley said:


> Reminds me of my old dog Mandy, she would take on a **** most anyday, only time I was worried was when she went in the creek after one, ***** can drowned a dog pretty quick. > Thanks Marc


Frankly, I'm more worried about him bumping into a coyote. He is pretty catty, kind of a cheap shot artist. He doesn't dive right in, he picks his shots.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

tinknal said:


> Frankly, I'm more worried about him bumping into a coyote. He is pretty catty, kind of a cheap shot artist. He doesn't dive right in, he picks his shots.


I gotta get eyes checked, instead of "bumping" I initially read "humping," which added a whole other meaning to the remainder of your sentence. lol


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

springvalley said:


> Reminds me of my old dog Mandy, she would take on a **** most anyday, only time I was worried was when she went in the creek after one, ***** can drowned a dog pretty quick. > Thanks Marc


Yea one night I broke Ice and went in to pull a **** off one of my Black and Tans.

Had a Black and Tan had half her nose ripped off she wouldn't hunt again.But had **** get ahold of a Dogs privates ripped them out,after that he was a **** killing Fool.

My JR has no sence of Danger either.

big rockpile


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I've got a dog who's great with *****. She too picks her shots. When I get to one of her fights I'm shooting, too... but it's not with a camera. She does her job, she's a good dog. But I see it as my job to promptly relieve her when I get there. Don't see the point in prolonging the danger to her. She's never come away with so much as a scratch and she's taken on some big, nasty old *****. She's a darn good dog, but things happen. To me it seems it'd be a shame to lose a darn good dog to unnecessary risk. I want her around for the next ****, after all.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Reptyle said:


> I gotta get eyes checked, instead of "bumping" I initially read "humping," which added a whole other meaning to the remainder of your sentence. lol


:bow::smiley-laughing013:ound:


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

good for tha dog....small **** though....a grown ****, woulda killed that dog.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dead Rabbit said:


> good for tha dog....small **** though....a grown ****, woulda killed that dog.


The dog is a Jack Russell Terrier.
That breed is the reason for the below saying:

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the fight in the dog.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> The dog is a Jack Russell Terrier.
> That breed is the reason for the below saying:
> 
> It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the fight in the dog.


Yea I think my JR could kill a much Bigger Dog.

big rockpile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Dead Rabbit said:


> good for tha dog....small **** though....a grown ****, woulda killed that dog.


Not on dry land it wouldn't.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> The dog is a Jack Russell Terrier.
> That breed is the reason for the below saying:
> 
> It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the fight in the dog.


That amount of fight can only take a dog so far though... Size does matter.

I'm wondering how my 75lb GSD is going to fare when she hits her first raccoon, she is a possum killing fool and goes after any critter, but she has no experience with things that have some fight in em like an adult raccoon as none are where I live now. I do know she is not likely to back off regardless.

Of course I have two dogs though, and the other is 50lbs and is always eager to jump in, so it will likely go pretty fast. I worry more about her jumping on a bobcat or a badger.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

dry land or water, a full grown **** woulda killed that little dog if the dog had continued the fight, and eaten a full grown one up. it takes an above average FULL sized dog to handle a ****.


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

I would have to agree that if a dog that size, JR or not, is going to be in trouble with a big **** in my area. We get big **** over 30 pounds. 
Steve


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Dead Rabbit said:


> dry land or water, a full grown **** woulda killed that little dog if the dog had continued the fight, and eaten a full grown one up. it takes an above average FULL sized dog to handle a ****.


To start with, **** are not all that interested in fighting with a dog. Both these he has killed this year have been yearlings. They were not experienced enough to get out of the way. An older **** would fight the dog to a tree and be done with it. He isn't that great at climbing trees.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

theres a few reasons why most **** hunters use 2 or more dogs.....and fighting a **** is one of them.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

tinknal said:


> To start with, **** are not all that interested in fighting with a dog. Both these he has killed this year have been yearlings. They were not experienced enough to get out of the way. An older **** would fight the dog to a tree and be done with it. He isn't that great at climbing trees.



you havent done much **** hunting have you. they will at times come down outa a tree after the dogs. and at times you can call one out, making him think theres another **** on the ground fighting the dogs. he'll come down to help.

perhaps **** are different in your neck of the woods. i only know about round here. and that JRT be a dead mofo.

and thats not taking away from that jack. an awsome dog to do what hes done. im impressed regardless of the age and size of them ***** hes tackled.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Dead Rabbit said:


> you havent done much **** hunting have you. they will at times come down outa a tree after the dogs. and at times you can call one out, making him think theres another **** on the ground fighting the dogs. he'll come down to help.
> 
> perhaps **** are different in your neck of the woods. i only know about round here. and that JRT be a dead mofo.
> 
> and thats not taking away from that jack. an awsome dog to do what hes done. im impressed regardless of the age and size of them ***** hes tackled.


I've done plenty of **** hunting (ask my ex wife  )mostly with Walkers. You have to understand that JRTs are not bred to kill, they are bred to occupy the prey until the hunter arrives. they harass and distract the prey until you get there to kill it. Here is a video of one keeping a badger busy until the hunters dig it out. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc45AMAtUeg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

here is one working a wild hog.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGkv9Mh_PTU[/ame]


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok...now don't shoot me but I have to ask. Wouldn't it be safer for the dog to shoot the **** instead of risking him in a fight with the raccoon? I never realized that racoons were such a menace in the country. Thats why I am asking. Im thinking of the vet bills for the dog and such.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes it would be safer for the dog to shoot the ****. As tinknal said the dog is supposed to occupy the **** until the hunter arrives, the hunter then shoots the ****. Unfortunately for the dog tinknal's wife seems to have misunderstood the "shoot the ****" part and used a camera rather than a gun.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I don't know, I once tried to teach a terrier to handle a gun and he was too excitable. Better for the owner to shoot the ****.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

generally the hunter shoots the **** out of the tree. and lets the dog fight him. so you have a wounded/dying ****, that can still handle a single dog.

i do know about the bay dogs. but the jacks (true hunting jacks) and fells, and patterdales,,they arent bay dogs per say. they are all about going to ground after the prey. and going by the pics posted, he was doing more than baying that ****, he was intent on killing it. but if that **** had been grown, the pics woulda been different that **** woulda been wrapped all up on that dogs head and face, clawin the eyes and chewing his face off. the camera woulda been put down and you'd been tryin to save that dogs life....meanwhile hoping the **** didnt get holt of you. thats why using a pack of dogs is best

with all that said, id love to have that jack, or get one just like him,,,do you raise them?


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

tinknal said:


> here is one working a wild hog.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGkv9Mh_PTU



i couldnt get this one to work. 

you ever seen the patterdales work some prey?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I used to do a little hunting. Never had a **** last long enough to film. Had to be a very tough **** to last over 10 seconds. The really big tough boars would be able to get off one cry before they were killed.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> I don't know, I once tried to teach a terrier to handle a gun and he was too excitable. Better for the owner to shoot the ****.


That was my first thought, I wouldn't trust that little son of a gun with a gun......


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

TJN66 said:


> Ok...now don't shoot me but I have to ask. Wouldn't it be safer for the dog to shoot the **** instead of risking him in a fight with the raccoon? I never realized that racoons were such a menace in the country. Thats why I am asking. Im thinking of the vet bills for the dog and such.


Some day he is going to tie in to something much bigger and meaner and no one will be right there to help him. Best he learns now.


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

Dead Rabbit said:


> dry land or water, a full grown **** woulda killed that little dog if the dog had continued the fight, and eaten a full grown one up. it takes an above average FULL sized dog to handle a ****.


this is not true. I hunt jagd terriers and have had plenty of terriers lay a flat whoppin on a big ****(30+ pounds) above and below ground. We harvested 400 plus **** hides off small dogs last year. It all comes down to style and want. A dog that grabs a throat or a upper chest hold and clamps for all it's got can kill one pretty easy, The jack russel below wants to go in and out on one is gonna get scraped up a bit. I've yet to had any furbearer kill a dog. Tinkal let'em hunt'em up and put a few dollars in your pocket. By the looks of the pics he's not one that's gonna commit suicide. As he gets more experienced he'll learn what it takes to get the job done. He looks good and good luck with him. Anyone want to go huntin?:gaptooth:









look above the dog box


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Great pics nitestalker! Are you treeing them ****, or GTG? GTG is technically not legal here right now. Maybe someday the DNR will pull their heads out.


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

we do tree them as well, all the ***** in the first pic are brushpile ****, second pic is 11 ***** all from under a railroad car converted into a cattle shelter and my little hunter and her pea shooter. Read your furbearer buy laws carefully most states law say furbearers can't be disturbed from natural dens, haystacks, barns ,old houses/buildings,brushpiles, feedlots, junkyards are not natural dens, they are man made. Consult your local game warden and get his interpretation of the law and go from there. Also look into your states depredation laws as well. A good terrier doing what he was bred for is a work of art


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I have **** hunted most of my life,but never run cross a GTG,lol.Is that something like catching them on the ground.

I was told a few years ago, it was illegal here to shine a tree that a dog wasn't treeing up.Don't know if there was a law,just heard that it was.

NITESTALKER, are you saying those first ***** was bayed up in brushpiles?? I never had that to happen.Caught some on the ground,but never treed in a brush pile. My dogs have made them climb a sapling that hardly held the **** that was leaning the sapling over..

Are your dogs silent on track?Just wondering if they were silent,and they would be on the ****,before he was bout to be caught,making him hit a brush pile or closest tree?:nana:.Nice looking **** dogs you have.

tinknal,THERES ONE THING ABOUT Jack Russel's,they ain't scared of nothing.If their opponent wants to fight,they will accommodate his wishes and quick.(borned to take care of business):viking:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

GTG= Go to ground. We have a lot of old beaver dens around here. The **** just love them. 

Nitestalker, I'll have to check and see how our laws are written. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

nitestalker:
I am curious.....what do you do with hides?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> GTG= Go to ground. We have a lot of old beaver dens around here. The **** just love them.


I had that happen one night and the dog was in there with the ****. While trying to figure out what to do, I broke through and then all 3 of us were in there! 



> Nitestalker, I'll have to check and see how our laws are written. Thanks for pointing that out.


Wisconsin says it is illegal to: "molest any squirrel nest or den, raccoon den or tree, mink den, or muskrat house."

Martin


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> nitestalker:
> I am curious.....what do you do with hides?


 We sell the hides to a furbuyer.


eddie buck they live in the brushpiles

brian harlow


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

nitestalker said:


> this is not true. I hunt jagd terriers and have had plenty of terriers lay a flat whoppin on a big ****(30+ pounds) above and below ground. We harvested 400 plus **** hides off small dogs last year. It all comes down to style and want. A dog that grabs a throat or a upper chest hold and clamps for all it's got can kill one pretty easy, The jack russel below wants to go in and out on one is gonna get scraped up a bit. I've yet to had any furbearer kill a dog. Tinkal let'em hunt'em up and put a few dollars in your pocket. By the looks of the pics he's not one that's gonna commit suicide. As he gets more experienced he'll learn what it takes to get the job done. He looks good and good luck with him. Anyone want to go huntin?:gaptooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some good lookin dogs and ***** in that pic. so was it ONE dog or a pack of dogs that did all that killin you speak of?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Dead Rabbit, 4 dogs, 11 ****. Do the math.


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

Dead Rabbit said:


> some good lookin dogs and ***** in that pic. so was it ONE dog or a pack of dogs that did all that killin you speak of?


We try to only put one dog on the ground at a time,unless we are teaching young dogs to hunt, then it's a vetren and a youngun any more than that and they get into each others way and it becomes a circus. Some of the **** were bolted and shot. We try to get the dogs off the **** as quickly as possible to save damage to the hides and dogs. In the pic is 2 vetrens and 2 one year olds.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Any more than 2 dogs means that either a **** on the ground isn't going to be worth carrying out or a dog gets shot. Never had a problem with 2 dogs trained to back off when I wanted to shoot. The one year that I tried to train a third dog was a wonder that one didn't get shot. Two would hold back but the third would invariably want to attack the **** again. Get things in order and it would be a different one which would break first. I'd always been told to never run 3 together and that season proved it.

Martin


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Dead Rabbit, 4 dogs, 11 ****. Do the math.


yes,,,its not a wise course to get nasty about it. i just wanted to know if ONE of them little dogs can whup a ****, or he meant the pack of of them (2 or more) would whup a ****. which would put a whole nother twist on things.

i just couldnt see ONE of those little dogs killing ONE of those big ***** by himself if the **** was not all but dead already.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i know a fella out in OK that is a big ****/bobcat hunter. he loves them jagd. he experiemnted with crossing a jagd and pit. but gave up on the cross, they wouldnt work together with other dogs w/o fighting. and was hard to train. both breeds he said were fight/kill crazy.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Most dogs can kill a bobcat a little easier than a ****. Something about the back bone being more exposed on a bobcat.
There isn't many wild animals that can match a good pit bull. Guess there isn't many tame animals that can match one either.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Dead Rabbit said:


> yes,,,its not a wise course to get nasty about it. .


You are right, that was uncalled for. I'm sorry. 

To answer your question in post 26, I do not currently have a female but I would like to get one. Trouble is that I do not want just any old female, I need one that is out of top bloodlines (as he is) and they don't give them away. Most of the ones you see in the paper are run of the mill yard dogs. Hopefully I can find someone who will work out a trade for breeding.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

tinknal said:


> You are right, that was uncalled for. I'm sorry.
> 
> To answer your question in post 26, I do not currently have a female but I would like to get one. Trouble is that I do not want just any old female, I need one that is out of top bloodlines (as he is) and they don't give them away. Most of the ones you see in the paper are run of the mill yard dogs. Hopefully I can find someone who will work out a trade for breeding.



no problem man. i pushed the subject to much anyway. 

absolutely, a top bred female is in order for that boa. he seems to be a good one.

ive yet to know of anyone that raises true hunting jacks. most all of them are high strung, high energy household pets. hopefully you will be successful in your endeavors to get him bred up.

i look forward to more pics. regardless to what i posted i enjoyed the pics and subject matter at hand.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

pancho said:


> Most dogs can kill a bobcat a little easier than a ****. Something about the back bone being more exposed on a bobcat.
> There isn't many wild animals that can match a good pit bull. Guess there isn't many tame animals that can match one either.


very true PANCHO, its hard to beat something at its trade, and a true bred pit is bred for killing.

i cant imagine how a pit/jagd would turn out. you mix the kill crazy pit on the kill/hunt crazy "yag" .....gotta be wicked.


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

in the process of making jagd/pit cross, pups will be born next week. Tinkal if your looking for a female i know plenty of guys with real hunting jacks.


deadrabbit it's all about style, a dog that will go for broke and grab one by the throat, they can do it pretty easily. A dog that doesn't have the stones to get after it won't ever kill one


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I use my jagd on coyotes. He likes badgers, too. I plan to cross him with my Airedale next heat to give a bit more size so the dog can see over the sagebrush to locate coyotes easier. Whatever the pups look like, I bet they have chin whiskers.


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

Ed Norman said:


> I use my jagd on coyotes. He likes badgers, too. I plan to cross him with my Airedale next heat to give a bit more size so the dog can see over the sagebrush to locate coyotes easier. Whatever the pups look like, I bet they have chin whiskers.


they call that a heiden terrier, and most are smooth coated. The thing is about the ones i've seen is they never equal the parents.don't have the drive of the jagd or the power of the airdale.But that's just the one's i've seen. I'd like to see a jagd crossed of a small staghound


----------



## SweetwaterClyde (Aug 12, 2009)

I am glad for the pictures. Because when I was readin that a 40 pound terrier could not kill a big ol ****, I was going to speak up! I had fiest terriers for many years I had a tiny one that weighed 12 pounds and we timed her one time in the hog barn for killing rats 125 dead rats in under 15 minutes! We would move a barrel or a board and she would go to town, and blood and guts just flew. My biggest boy, a 45 pounder was the size of a much smaller dog, but since he was pure muscle he could whip any **** that ever lived. He would go at them face first and kill them very easily. I was across a field one time irrigating when I heard pack of coyotes barking and saw them go for him, he sent them on their way real quick he chased them, but of course they could outrun him. My uncle ran an airedale terrier mix behind hounds for fighting boars. The airedales could and did kill hounds several times when they got in the way. A one hundred pound airedale is something that should be highly respected. Terriers of all breeds are amazing animals. I always said that they are the manmade equivalent of weasels. I say this from experience, if you see spuds mckenzie and he is coming for you, jump in the bed of your truck!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

how about this pic. heres one of a **** really giving a hound the "what for"


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dead Rabbit said:


> i couldnt get this one to work.
> 
> you ever seen the patterdales work some prey?


Patterdales are insane little buggers.Thw whole debate about terriers handleing **** though,I have a 14lb Rat Terrier she put up 19 ***** this fall and we get some dandies up here,that said i've had 40lb **** whip the s*it outta 70 lb blueticks too,so it is iffy runnin a small terrier on larger game for sure


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

I had a blue tick once would fight the heck out of a ****. That fight is what cost him is life. We tree a bobcat one night and before we could get to him and 8 other dogs we had, the cat walked out the tree killed 3 dogs including mine badly injured 2 more. The smart dogs ran like the dickins. But on the bright side the cat is now a lovely mantle piece.


----------



## C_Brice (Oct 14, 2008)

I too have a Jagd and also a fiest. Used to have hounds. Either of them will kill a **** mano'a'mano. As a matter of fact they'll do just as well as a full size hound in a fight in my experience. It has been reported that a **** will kill a dog in water and I'm sure it's happened but it very very rare. On the other hand a **** won't kill a dog outta water. A **** fights to get away and if/when it gets the upper hand it will bail and run. Even a boar **** that wants a fight will generally give up and run pretty quick. I've never seen a **** bite anything but ears, skin and legs on a dog, big or small. And we're talking hundreds of encounters.

Here's a pic for ya: (BTW, not my dogs)









CB


----------



## Troy (Oct 11, 2010)

I will add that I've had JRT. Killed many a 30+ lbs big ***** , alone , on the ground. 
I've also seen a 15lb **** absolutally put a whooping on a big **** hound. 
The little JRT (any little terrior for that matter) are just real hard to beat. 
Some day I hope to find someone that raises them to hunt and not as pets that doesn't want an arm , leg and my first born son. Lost all of mt dogs a few years ago and have not been able to find what I want , yet.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have friends who have JRTs, Patterdales, and Jagdterriers. Patterdales don't act or hunt like JRTs. They don't bay ***** that well..they like to go in for the fight. On hogs, they can bay. JRTs are more bred for baying than fighting but are more than willing to fight. Keep in mind, JRTs were imported from England from their CULL terriers! So breeders were having problems with the pups fighting each other and found out they had been sold a bill of goods. Some people like my friends actually went to England and went on a lot of hunts (before they banned fox hunting) and were able to make friends with honest English people and imported some over here. Approximately 70% of American JRTs are from the imported culls which is sad. As for Jagdterrers, they're very popular on boars but a lot of problems with calling them off hogs or refusing to come in when called so some people have given up on them. Not all but some.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

We recently got a feist and I have to say that she is looking to be a good tree dog(according to my husband who has **** hunted for 20 years). DH put her on a possum in a tree and she climbed the tree to get to it. When DH got it on the ground for her, she tore into it and it was bigger than her. 

Tinkal-try some of the UKC sites for good blood lined JRTs if you haven't already. I don't know for sure that they have JRT's on there, but they do have feists. 

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/index.php?

We had a Walker almost get killed by a **** one night because it chased it into a pond. It was a little ****(thank goodness) but it sat on the Walker's head while she swam and almost kept her under.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Tinkal-try some of the UKC sites for good blood lined JRTs if you haven't already. I don't know for sure that they have JRT's on there, but they do have feists.


I want to stay straight JRTCA blood. JRTCA dogs are deregistered if they register with another breed registry.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Needed a couple good dogs today, had about 8 twenty pound wild pigs running around after I missed their mommas and they high tailed it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This thread sure brings up an interesting memory...lived in a residential area...went out to give the dogs a walk....the St Bernard mix was about a 60 lb dog....he was such a puppy looking guy, never went hunting, a sweet family pet with a tender docile look. I turned and saw a huge raccoon advancing my direction. As the raccoon stood up...the dog flew over me, onto the raccoon, taking it in one bite on it's neck, he broke the neck in midair. As he landed he threw the raccoon to the pavement. It was dead before it hit the ground. This was amazing to see how agile and gracefully he took charge and saved me from....being bit I guess. That dog went right over my head! I have never had an animal attack me before but I suppose that was what the raccoon was intending.......now we have another dog, a sheltie/aussie mix....he is just as protective...no ***** out here though...not a one on the island! He just goes nuts as boat come near our side of the island...really funny. He lets the eagles know who is boss too. I don't doubt a terrier could take a **** in one leap but a group of *****????? Sounds uneven to me.... Hope the little guy doesn't get mixed up in that kind of fight...impressive little dog though....


----------

